# How does one witness to a Homosexual?



## Osage Bluestem

I had a conversation earlier today with a homosexual that works where I work. He is living in a homosexual relationship with another man. They have been together for many years and have even bought a house together. He is in his early 50s. This is common kknowledge and not what our conversation was about. No one ever really brings that up with him and he never really discusses it.

During the conversation about other light and general common things, he asked about the ELCA. He knows I am a Christian in a conservative denomination and that my step father in law is an ELCA minister. The thought immediately popped into my mind "this guy wants to have a relationship with Christ but he doesn't want to give up his homosexual lifestyle." I may be wrong, but that's how I took the departure into this topic. So I carefully explained the breakdown of the Lutheran denominations in the US and their German and Skandinavian heritage as best as I know it, actually pointed out a couple of ELCA churches in the area. He took note with seeming interest.

Here is my dilema. I think Homosexuality is a sin and I want to point out to him that he must repent and trust in Christ for his salvation or he is in danger of the fires of hell according to 1 Corinthians 6:9-10. That would almost certainly get me fired as a religious extremist, and would probably drive him farther away from pursuing his eternal questions anyway. I do not support the ELCA and generally think they are apostate and in need of radical repentance especially in their view of scripture that is the root of their views of women in ministry and homosexuality. But there was the thought in my mind, "if this guy went to any church and heard the word maybe God would use that as a stepping stone to faith regardless if they were mainline liberals or not, Christ might shine through and the man might be regenerated right there. Maybe God could use the apparently apostate ELCA to bring this gay man to faith in Christ by hearing the word of God read and somewhat preached, maybe he will repent. So, I pointed out to him where there were some ELCA churches and didn't say anyting negetive and just put it in the hands of the Lord, because I desperatly hope and pray that this man finds the Lord and repents of his sin and embraces Him. The conversation ended on a lighthearted friendly note, like usual.

What should I do?


----------



## louis_jp

Personally, I would not confront him about his homosexuality specifically. Homosexuals have the impression (for good reason) that they are singled out for this particular sin, so I would rather be clear that we are all sinners in need of a savior. I also would not rely on getting him into church in order to hear the gospel. You should bear witness to him whenever the opportunity arises and it's appropriate, in whatever way you can. And be a friend to him. Let him see that Christians aren't bigoted. Lastly, pray for him, and never think he is beyond reaching. I'm no expert in this area, but I had a gay neighbor that I thought was beyond all hope, and he is now in church more than I am.


----------



## tlharvey7

you witness to him as you would any lost man.
you don't even need to bring up his sin... the Holy Spirit will take care of that.
when i speak to people, which is a privledge you need to earn out of common human dignity, i focus on our depravity. no man can truly deny his depraved nature.
whether he is a mormon, a muslim, a seemingly decent fellow or a homosexual.
so... earn your trust in his life to speak as "friend", treat him with common human dignity,
and discuss EVERYONES need to be regenerated.
most of all pray!


----------



## Tripel

First of all, you should NOT say something that will get you fired.
Second, probably the best way to turn him away is to initially rebuke him for that particular sin. 

My advise is to treat him like you would any other unbeliever. He needs the Gospel. He doesn't need you harping on the sin that most sticks out in your eyes. He's no more a sinner than any of us.


----------



## cih1355

You don't have to bring up the fact that homosexuality is a sin. I would talk about how everyone is totally depraved and that everyone is a sinner. Everyone deserves eternal damnation, not just homosexuals. Everyone needs to repent, not just homosexuals.


----------



## coramdeo

I have to agree with those who have posted thus far. This is how I am dealing with some very good friends in a hobby group I am in. I've seen others try to witness to them about their sin to no avail. They even think it "funny" that some of their "christian " friends are afraid of them. No, that sin is no different than any other. The only need to see that they are hopeless with out Christ.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

Thanks for the replies. I agree. I shouldn't even mention homosexuality to a homosexual. However, that is the one sin that they refuse to admit is a sin. Many are very adamant that God made them that way so it is ok, the ones who believe in God anyway.

It seems that it is the huge hurtle of getting the homosexual to realize that homosexuality is indeed a part of human depravity and must be repented of, that is an issue.

It will inevitably come up. I just know if the topic continues some time in the future when we talk that he will ask me what I think about homosexuality or what the bible says about it.

How does one stay firm in the truth that it is a sin, while not offending the homosexual, while inviting him to accept Christ as his savior?


----------



## tlharvey7

you are worrying about too much too soon.
relax... enjoy any friendship the Lord may give you with him
most sinners will become offended when confronted with truth about thier condition.
there is nothing you can do to avoid that.
as far as inviting him "accepting Christ". it cannot be done
he has to experience godly sorrow that leads to repentance (2 cor. 7:10)


----------



## Osage Bluestem

Joshua said:


> DON'T send him to the ELCA anymore. Ugh. Invite him to your church, or another good Reformed church around. He, like all other dead sinners, needs simply to hear the gospel. All in all, the words of Scripture may offend, but never let it be your actions or condescension that does so.
> 
> We cannot please everyone all the time, but we _can_ trust God with the consequences when people are offended by our testimony to God's truth. Just my



Thanks. I didn't tell him he should or shouldn't go to the ELCA though. He was asking about it with apparent interest. To my knowledge he has never expressed any interest in any Church before, so I found myself in a situation where I didn't want to mess this new development up so I just pointed out to him that there were a couple of them nearby as that denomination was the topic of our conversation. 

If I can get into a good situation to do so, I will invite him and his friend to church with me and my wife at Town North. If he asks about our church's stance on the issue, I'll tell him that we take the traditional biblical stance that everyone is born a sinner and see where the conversation goes I guess.


----------



## TimV

Lots of physical contact like hugs. Man dates, lots of time together, not talking about sin. At least that's what the guest speaker said at the PCA church I went to.


----------



## Rogerant

Just two pressupositions that you should consider.



DD2009 said:


> "this guy wants to have a relationship with Christ but he doesn't want to give up his homosexual lifestyle."
> 
> I think Homosexuality is a sin and I want to point out to him that he must repent and trust in Christ for his salvation or he is in danger of the fires of hell according to 1 Corinthians 6:9-10.



"this guy wants to have a relationship with Christ?" 

He may want to have a relationship with an idol, but not Christ. No one desires to have a relationship with a Holy God. The fact that he has a desire to speak with you about a god demonstrates that he is just religious. It does not mean that he is seeking God. The scriptures say that God reveals Himself to those who are not seeking Him and that no one seeks after Him. It is fortunate that this fellow engages in converstion with you and allows you to Glorify your savior through the sharing of the Gospel. But I doubt that he is seeking a Holy God anymore than any of the other agnostics in your office that refuse to speak to you about it.

"I think that Homosexuality is a sin". If we are going to capitalize a specific sin that should be the sin of unbelief. The statement "I think" portrays that the sin of homosexuality is a particular sin that offends you more than the sin of unbelief that offends God.

We are commanded to "preach the Gospel" to unbelievers. That is the "Good News" that homosexuals, blashphemers, gossipers, idolaters etc alike need to hear. Do not focus in your mind "the law". The law brings condemnation, the Gospel brings life. Do not focus on what is going to send him to hell, but focus on what Christ has done to bring the sinner into the Holy presence of the almighty Savior. Focus on your joy of knowing the Savior. If he does not accept it, your testimony will still Glorify your savior.

Keep up the good work. Praying for your and all your fellow co-workers.


----------



## Osage Bluestem

TimV said:


> Lots of physical contact like hugs. Man dates, lots of time together, not talking about sin. At least that's what the guest speaker said at the PCA church I went to.



Are you serious? 

Are you sure he wasn't just kidding and you took it seriously or are you just making a joke?


----------



## kvanlaan

Ray Comfort does a good bit on this. I think his comment was to use the Ten Commandments, since whoever it is will be "waiting for you with his boxing gloves on" to bring up homosexuality. There are plenty of sins to choose from.

(Sorry, no link!)


----------



## EricP

I've had the opportunity, both in Navy and medicine, to work with many homosexuals, both male and female. "Friendship" evangelism seems very helpful, and a way to prove that solid Christians are nice, loving people who really do have standards of right and wrong which they try to live by. I've noticed with the homosexuals I've befriended and worked with over the years that at some point there comes to be an approve/validate the lifestyle time--not necessarily an "in your face" confrontation, though that can happen; but almost a "say something or give tacit approval" set of moments. With gays particularly this can involve open displays of affection, social examples of the common "serial monogamy" that typifies the gay lifestyle, etc; rarely an open discussion of actual behaviors, social or personal. As a Christian, at some point we have to lovingly and patiently not give tacet approval of sinful lifestyles, just as we would (I hope) confront someone in a department store that we see shoplifting, or a friend of whom we have personal proof of an extramarital affair. At some point we must, as kindly as possible, put feet to the fact that we do, as Christians, feel called to a life that is different from the world, and that the call to eternity with God can and should be stronger than the call of our temporal world. Best of luck!!


----------



## BJClark

DD2009;



> It will inevitably come up. I just know if the topic continues some time in the future when we talk that he will ask me what I think about homosexuality or what the bible says about it.



I would say, "honestly, it doesn't matter what *I* think about homosexuality, what matters is that if you desire to follow God, then what does God says about those things?" Because ultimately He is the one you will answer to, not me..and like myself, we can't have it both ways, we can not pick and choose what we believe concerning what God says about certain things..as a Christian, if I am going to follow Christ, then I have to agree with what God says concerning all sins..if I don't..then can I really call myself a follower of the God of the Bible? Or am I making up a god I choose to follow, because it is more suitable to my tastes??



> How does one stay firm in the truth that it is a sin, while not offending the homosexual, while inviting him to accept Christ as his savior?



The same way you would others involved in other sins..realizing you can't control what they will or will not take offense to..the Gospel is offensive, it tells us we are not 'good enough' it tells us we need something outside ourselves to save us and make us 'good enough.' People do not like to hear we are not innately 'good' at our core--but that is the truth..


----------



## Der Pilger

DD2009 said:


> It will inevitably come up. I just know if the topic continues some time in the future when we talk that he will ask me what I think about homosexuality or what the bible says about it.
> 
> How does one stay firm in the truth that it is a sin, while not offending the homosexual, while inviting him to accept Christ as his savior?



Causing offense and communicating the gospel message go hand in hand. If you try to have one without the other, you are heading down a wrong path that might lead to softening the truth on the subject--clearly not the best thing for this man. Paul said that if he tried to please men when he preached the gospel, he would not be a servant of Christ (Galatians 1:10). Scripture says that the wounds of a friend are faithful, but the kisses of an enemy are deceitful (Proverbs 27:6). Genuine agape love *always* seeks to give people what they *need*, not necessarily what they *want*. If we are more concerned about being rejected or suffering negative repercussions when declaring the truth, then we are being more concerned about ourselves than about the other person.

If you love this man, don't shy away from telling him the truth--especially if *he *asks you.

-----Added 12/16/2009 at 03:27:47 EST-----



Rogerant said:


> He may want to have a relationship with an idol, but not Christ. No one desires to have a relationship with a Holy God. The fact that he has a desire to speak with you about a god demonstrates that he is just religious. It does not mean that he is seeking God. The scriptures say that God reveals Himself to those who are not seeking Him and that no one seeks after Him. It is fortunate that this fellow engages in converstion with you and allows you to Glorify your savior through the sharing of the Gospel. But I doubt that he is seeking a Holy God anymore than any of the other agnostics in your office that refuse to speak to you about it.







> Do not focus in your mind "the law". The law brings condemnation, the Gospel brings life. Do not focus on what is going to send him to hell, but focus on what Christ has done to bring the sinner into the Holy presence of the almighty Savior.



How can we teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross without focusing on the sin that that work redeems us from?


----------



## N. Eshelman

PM me and I will send you an article than one of my ruling elders wrote on ministering to homosexuals. He works extensively with homosexuals (in a biblical counseling setting)- and has written some wise words. 

Here in LA we have wrestled with this question as a session- and I think that having an elder who works with this population has proven to be very helpful. 

PM me with you address and I will drop it in the mail for you. 

Nate


----------



## Rogerant

Der Pilger said:


> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will inevitably come up. I just know if the topic continues some time in the future when we talk that he will ask me what I think about homosexuality or what the bible says about it.
> 
> How does one stay firm in the truth that it is a sin, while not offending the homosexual, while inviting him to accept Christ as his savior?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Causing offense and communicating the gospel message go hand in hand. If you try to have one without the other, you are heading down a wrong path that might lead to softening the truth on the subject--clearly not the best thing for this man. Paul said that if he tried to please men when he preached the gospel, he would not be a servant of Christ (Galatians 1:10). Scripture says that the wounds of a friend are faithful, but the kisses of an enemy are deceitful (Proverbs 27:6). Genuine agape love *always* seeks to give people what they *need*, not necessarily what they *want*. If we are more concerned about being rejected or suffering negative repercussions when declaring the truth, then we are being more concerned about ourselves than about the other person.
> 
> If you love this man, don't shy away from telling him the truth--especially if *he *asks you.
> 
> -----Added 12/16/2009 at 03:27:47 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> Rogerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> He may want to have a relationship with an idol, but not Christ. No one desires to have a relationship with a Holy God. The fact that he has a desire to speak with you about a god demonstrates that he is just religious. It does not mean that he is seeking God. The scriptures say that God reveals Himself to those who are not seeking Him and that no one seeks after Him. It is fortunate that this fellow engages in converstion with you and allows you to Glorify your savior through the sharing of the Gospel. But I doubt that he is seeking a Holy God anymore than any of the other agnostics in your office that refuse to speak to you about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not focus in your mind "the law". The law brings condemnation, the Gospel brings life. Do not focus on what is going to send him to hell, but focus on what Christ has done to bring the sinner into the Holy presence of the almighty Savior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can we teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross without focusing on the sin that that work redeems us from?
Click to expand...


We can teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross for "all" sin, including gossiping, idolatry and homosexuality. I christian discipleship He desires that we put to death "all" of these sins. Including the addictive ones. I am just saying is that he should not be focusing on that one particular sin when proclaiming "the law". The "law" condemns all sinners and sins, not just the ones that we are particularly disgusted with.


----------



## Edward

I think you handled it well.


----------



## Scott Bushey

The homosexual expects you to go right for the throat. I NEVER speak of their sinfulness-I don't believe I need to-They know that what they do is sinful. I keep the focus on myself; on my sin and how I learned God cannot accept any sin and how this became a quandary of sorts for me, that God and I were at emnity. I use lying as an example-the little white lie specifically. I talk a bit about my conversion and how men can be reconciled to a Holy God. 

Another good thing to remember when speaking with any unbeliever is act as if you are talking to a 6 year old. Speak in the simplest terms. Don't use out typical Christanese-it is overwhelming.


----------



## Der Pilger

Rogerant said:


> Der Pilger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not focus in your mind "the law". The law brings condemnation, the Gospel brings life. Do not focus on what is going to send him to hell, but focus on what Christ has done to bring the sinner into the Holy presence of the almighty Savior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can we teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross without focusing on the sin that that work redeems us from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We can teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross for "all" sin, including gossiping, idolatry and homosexuality. I christian discipleship He desires that we put to death "all" of these sins. Including the addictive ones. I am just saying is that he should not be focusing on that one particular sin when proclaiming "the law". The "law" condemns all sinners and sins, not just the ones that we are particularly disgusted with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, well that's *much* different from what you said earlier. Now I can agree with you, but what you said does raise another question: Wouldn't it be best for that man to focus on that "darling sin," the one that is most making him stumble? Let's face it: Some of us are more prone to certain sins than to others. Why focus on some offense he rarely commits when his heart is being hardened most by the sin of homosexuality? And let me reiterate: If we wish to avoid focusing on the homosexuality issue because of fear of backlash or rejection of some kind, then we are more concerned about ourselves than about the individual to whom we are presenting the gospel. But in a general sense I do agree with you: We all offend in many things, not just one area.
Click to expand...


----------



## Susanna

I don't have an answer but I can share my experiences as a Christian (at varying degrees of maturity since these experiences have occurred over a long period of time). 

In junior high school (30 years ago), it was common practice for us girls to invite one another over to each others houses in order to have "slumber parties". At one slumber party, girls made jokes about masterbation and everyone agreed to participate in it at the same time. I was fearful of the whole thing as I had never done that and didn't want to so I went to call my parents to come pick me up but the girls teased me so much and threatened me that I caved and chose instead to sulk in a corner and just isolate myself from them. They later picked on me at school and it was a bad experience; but, isn't everyone's experience in junior high school pretty much a nightmare anyway? 

Later I learned that 3 of those girls engaged in a homosexual lifestyle later in life but that one "got out of it". The one who "got out" claimed she never was "gay" and that she was "only confused" and "experimenting". This woman is now a Facebook friend. I believe she's still unconverted. When the topic came up about what happened that night (it was at her house) she just evaded the topic. I pray for her not know if God will ever use that old event in any way to draw others to Himself or not but I pray non-the less. 

In high school (25 years ago), my closest friend was an exchange student from Brazil. I didn't know then that Ju' was a homosexual and when the topic came up I only openly expressed my disgust. I knew she wasn't converted but I had no idea she desired me as she did. I went to prom with her and at a restaurant before hand she tried to seduce me. I was so uncomfortable that we never went to the dance. About 5 years after graduation she returned from Brazil with her female partner and we all met up at Mandy's (a mutual friend) for supper. I had considered Mandy and Ju' to be my "best friends" in high school, Mandy especially so but she was catholic and didn't want to offend Jusarra. At that time, I had started going to college where I first regularly began going to church. [As a side note, I wasn't permitted to attend church while under my father's roof so while I had become a Christian at 8 at a Vacation Bible School I was under no teaching until college]. I openly expressed that I found in the Bible a place where homosexual acts were described as sinful. Our meal ended and I've only seen Mandy once since then. She didn't want to talk about the discussion later and I haven't seen either of them since. 

In college (20 some years ago), I worked full time to support myself and to go to school. I went for a while to a highly competitive private art school. Students came from all around the world to study there and I dropped out mainly because the topic and lifestyle were so common place amongst both the students and the professors that I felt I wasn't getting my monies worth and transfer schools. Many conversations took place that term but I don't remember most of them. It was at this time when I started to pray that God would keep this sin away from me because I feared I've never understand it (which I didn't have to understand actually) and that I'd never know His word enough to properly speak to the topic, but I prayed for those I knew who were entangled in this lifestyle. 

God answered my prayer because it was in the new university where I not only started attending one church regularly but I also started reading God's word more regularly and where I joined Navigators and Campus Crusade for Christ. There was a term where I took a job at a research facility where they raised animals to be shipped out for research purposes. Our job was to feed the animals and to clean their cages. Two women, both who said they were "gay" worked with me as my supervisors. At this location, we had to individually "shower in" going through stages through different rooms to leave behind our clothing, and supposedly any germs or bugs from the outside world which might contaminate the animals. That wasn't something they had cooked up themselves. It was a research based facility and we all had to wear sprayed garments, hair hats, gloves, face masks and even booties to cover our shoes. To have lunch we had to "spray in" our food in bulk. We couldn't spray in any books or items from the outside world but God had providentially had a Bible, the lone piece of reading material or other distraction from the world placed in our lunch room. We ate together and with our excess minutes I would read God's Word. I knew they were keen to start arguments with me but I avoided them by doing just what someone said above a few posts ago. I only talked about my own sin and what God had done for me. There were a couple of occasions where they'd ask me, "What are you reading about today?" and "What is God teaching you today?" One of the women there thought she knew the Bible well and we had many discussions about her belief about Sodom and Gomorrah, angels, who had sex with who and what she believed God meant to teach in all that. She went to a "church" which supported her lifestyle. I don't remember every conversation that came up but I was very thankful God had put into my life more seasoned and well taught Christians who helped me untie some of their incredibly tangled knots. I do recall how utterly amazed I was with God's providence in putting the Bible there and how FREQUENTLY when I'd just so happened to be reading in Leviticus, or Romans where they'd ask what I was reading and I only had to point or read aloud directly from God's word and it seemed His Word ALWAYS had something to say which spoke against it. I never really had to give my opinion. I just answered "this is what I'm reading, here you see for yourself". 

Towards the end of my college experience I had started an organization for future teachers (for I had switched into teaching) and that organization had propelled me into the world inside the MEA and the NEA. To hurry up this part of my life experience as a believer who it seemed was habitually coming into contact with homosexuality God put me at the right place and at the right time to have been elected to serve on the NEA's Resolutions Committee (which is their committee which sets up their beliefs). They were in the process of making their Resolutions as gender nuetral as possible and also I was made aware from my colleagues in Michigan that there were plans to incorporate language which they had hoped would later open the door to support a homosexual agenda. 

There truly is an organized agenda. 

The powers that be took me under their care in hopes that I'd help them with their agenda but my rise to that position came about so quickly that they had no idea I was a "card carrying homophobe" (as I was called by some when I was asked to resign). I didn't resign, I was elected AND the very topic I wanted to avoid was the very topic I was publically asked about when I was campaigning and had to give speeches. I had learned that the teachers' organization (for we were the Student Organization and were all still in college) had a "Christian caucus". I visited this Christian caucus and then started one within the student program. It was at that point that Michigan (MEA supported me financially and flew me around the country to serve on committees and help set up more student programs) cut me off. The MEA isn't called the "Michigan Mafia" for nothing. Still, I was put to the test at that campaign, exciled from various "parties" where decisions were often made and I believe, DV, that I honored God by teaching other students in the student christian caucus how to negate the terminology they were trying to change and we also grafted language to complete try to get the NEA and it's 10,000 voting teachers in D.C. that summer to change a resolution which supported "family planning". Boy, were we hated. I was even threatened. We learned from the adult christian caucus how to rally the microphone during the large assembly meeting and I (frightfully) spoke for all of about 10 seconds in front of 10,000 people saying basically that we were wishing to amended the resolution which supported family planning. 

10,000 people suddenly went silent. I felt ill and "yielded my time" on the microphone to the next fearful christian student. 

I pretty much passed out in front of 10,000 people with my face plastered on two HUGE screens and several monitors so that everyone could see every drop of sweat on the speaker's forehead and could hear the fear and wavering of her voice clear as a bell. 

I learned that I wasn't cut out for politics or public speaking on that scale but I also learned that a faithful, fearful, willing saint can be used of God, even in her ignorance to accomplish works God had prepared for her to accomplish in His power even before she was born. If you know me personally, you'd know how I've always struggled with the fear of man. I'm the least likely to have gotten to ... survive ... through what I did. 

AFTER COLLEGE, I was pretty sick and tired of the whole topic hoping never to have to be in a situation where I'd need to remember that Romans 1:18 is where I'd start to read if the topic came up again or that God's law really is the source of all law. BUT, I got a job in a artistic resort town teaching in a public school where I am now. South Haven is the sister city (the city for "women") to Saugutuck. Saugutuck is well known in the "gay" community for being the San Francisco of the east. They house the Rainbow Coalition, NAMBLA and a whole host of other such groups. Rainbow flags are common place in every business establishment in Saugutuck and South Haven has steadily become more "gay friendly" in the 20 years I've been here. 

Now, I gotta tell you. It's no fun being a town so quick to see "gay" when you're 44 single and never married. But ... that's irrelivant, I suppose. The subject of how to witness to the homosexual has come up many times but twice more in a big way ... but since I need to leave for work now I'll summarize that if you have a burden for any particular group of people stuck in any particularly bondage or lifestyle, God has prepared already before you were born His works and opportunities to honor Him in your day to day life no matter who you come to know or who God's allowing you to witness to. Preparing to witness to a particular subset of sinners is fine and well but ultimately, we all have the same need and the answer for that need is the same: 

............................................................King Jesus!


----------



## Rogerant

Der Pilger said:


> Rogerant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der Pilger said:
> 
> 
> 
> We can teach others about Christ's redemptive work on the cross for "all" sin, including gossiping, idolatry and homosexuality. I christian discipleship He desires that we put to death "all" of these sins. Including the addictive ones. I am just saying is that he should not be focusing on that one particular sin when proclaiming "the law". The "law" condemns all sinners and sins, not just the ones that we are particularly disgusted with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well that's *much* different from what you said earlier. Now I can agree with you, but what you said does raise another question: Wouldn't it be best for that man to focus on that "darling sin," the one that is most making him stumble? Let's face it: Some of us are more prone to certain sins than to others. Why focus on some offense he rarely commits when his heart is being hardened most by the sin of homosexuality? And let me reiterate: If we wish to avoid focusing on the homosexuality issue because of fear of backlash or rejection of some kind, then we are more concerned about ourselves than about the individual to whom we are presenting the gospel. But in a general sense I do agree with you: We all offend in many things, not just one area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you witness to any other unbeliever do you focus on the stumbling block sins that are apparent to you? Isn't their most apparent stumbling block sin the sin of unbelief. Are you saying that we are to try and find out what a persons individual stumbling block sins are when attempting to share the Gospel with them? Where are we commanded to do that. All sins are stumbling blocks. Any unrepentent sin is a stumbling block. Gossiping is an addictive sin that is a stumbling block. If you are dealing with a drunkard is it not more effective to say that Christ died for drunkards? Yes we share the law with them. We tell them that neither fornicators, nor idolaters, nor adulterers, nor effeminate, nor abusers of themselves, nor thieves, nor covetous, nor drunkards nor extortioners shall inherit the kiingdom of God. But Christ died for all of these.
> 
> While proclaiming the law and the Gospel to unbelievers we focus on their number one sin, unbelief. (Justification) We focus on the Gospel for what Christ has done to save sinners. Then once they have come to Christ, in discipleship, we deal with all of the other stumbling blocks. (Sanctification)
> 
> Are you attempting to clean out their cup before they come to Christ? Are you attempting to deal with sanctification before you deal with justification?
Click to expand...


----------



## Der Pilger

Rogerant said:


> When you witness to any other unbeliever do you focus on the stumbling block sins that are apparent to you? Isn't their most apparent stumbling block sin the sin of unbelief. Are you saying that we are to try and find out what a persons individual stumbling block sins are when attempting to share the Gospel with them?



We should certainly try to make a person understand that what they need is a *complete *Savior. It seems unlikely that we can do this unless we show them how wretchedly short of the glory of God they have fallen and the exceeding sinfulness of their sin. Apart from this knowledge, the gospel is little more than a quaint anecdote. With this understanding, on the other hand, one's need for the savior will be more clearly and readily seen.



> While proclaiming the law and the Gospel to unbelievers we focus on their number one sin, unbelief.



This strikes me as odd because if you are proclaiming the law, like you say, then other sins besides unbelief are going to come up (lying, blasphemy, stealing, adultery, etc.).

Also, where from scripture do you get the idea that unbelief is the "number one sin"?



> (Justification) We focus on the Gospel for what Christ has done to save sinners. Then once they have come to Christ, in discipleship, we deal with all of the other stumbling blocks. (Sanctification)



It sounds like your thinking boils down to a dichotomy: Focus on the good news first, and then focus on the specific sins only after salvation. If this is what you meant, then your approach is severely deficient because you really can't preach justification without focusing on specific violations of the law. The good news consists not only in the proclamation that Christ's death takes away sins but also that his perfect obedience to the entirety of the law supplies the righteousness that God requires. Christ's perfect obedience to the commandment against lying, for example, covers my disobedience in that specific area. Likewise, his perfect obedience to the commandment against stealing covers my acts of theft. His imputed righteousness covers much more than our unbelief.



> Are you attempting to clean out their cup before they come to Christ? Are you attempting to deal with sanctification before you deal with justification?



You are reading way too much into what I wrote.


----------

